# FMA instructors in Cleveland Ohio area



## newbie (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello All-

I am interested in finding a good instructor in kali/eskrima/arnis in the Cleveland, Ohio area (preferably west side):idunno: .  I would appreciate any recommendations you could share.  I would also appreciate any insight of your personal experience with these instructors or schools.

Thanks,


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Newbie,

Check out this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22210

and PM OULobo.  He is guro in the FMA(s), studies Silat, and is a moderator here at MT.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## pesilat (Mar 14, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> Hello All-
> 
> I am interested in finding a good instructor in kali/eskrima/arnis in the Cleveland, Ohio area (preferably west side):idunno: .  I would appreciate any recommendations you could share.  I would also appreciate any insight of your personal experience with these instructors or schools.
> 
> Thanks,



You might also try contacting my friend, Guru Bob Fulk, at gurubob@asianfightingarts.com

Mike


----------



## OULobo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Newbie,

I am an instructor at Philippine Martial Arts Institute in N. Royalton, OH. We train in a family system of FMA under my Guru Antonio Marcial called Marcial Tirada. If you are interested in any other info just PM me or email me. I can also point you to an FMA school in Parma, one in Elyria and one in N. Ridgeville. Also if you are interested in any other SE asian martial arts let me know, as I have a few connections over town and directions I can point you in.


----------



## newbie (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks to all who responded to my questions regarding instructors in the Cleveland area.  I am going to contact OUlobo about the schools he mentioned.


Thanks again.


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2005)

Check out Hoyts at Pearl and Broadview...


----------

